# C12LSH or C12FDH or something else for 4" crown and 6" baseboards?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mitre saw wise, the top 3 saws are

1)festool kapex 10" dual compound mitre saw
2) bosch axial glide 12" dual compound
3) milwaukee 12" sliding dual compoiund mitre saw

makita comes in close after that, some will say dewalt but the dewalts need constant tuning especially if its going to be used for finish work

table saw wisw

bosch 4100
dewalt
rigid


----------



## Bradeno (Dec 12, 2012)

I realize the Festool Kapex is the gold standard, but it is well out of my price range (and most contractors'), and I was hoping to get by without having to pay 600-800 for a saw. I believe the C12LSH is Hitachi's top of the line CMS. 

Do you know if the Hitachi will do the job well?

Thanks for your response! If I see any of those saws around for a good price I will snatch them up, but since that is unlikely, will the Hitachi do a great job (even if it isn't as perfect as something like the Festool)?

Thank you again


----------



## bpm (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the Hitachi C12RSH, which is essentially the same saw as the LSH, minus the electronic readout. I've been very happy with the saw and have a number of projects on it so far, including a deck rebuild, some interior trim work (door and window casings, baseboards), and some crown molding. It was accurate right out of the box and I haven't had to adjust anything on it so far. The blade makes a huge impact on how any saw performs, so make sure you use a good blade, and use the right blade for the job you are doing.


----------



## Bradeno (Dec 12, 2012)

BPM,

What blade do you use on it or recommend for the best cut for this crown? Do you know anything about the Makita White/Black 100 tooth or the 80 tooth Bosch Daredevil?

Thanks


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the hitachi is a really nice saw, but very scarce now. hitachi switched their manufacturing to taiwan in the last few years.. since then their tools have really dropped in quality and or availabity. i think its do to demand caused by the change

we have multiple nailers by them built back in the 90's, their tanks. .the new guns are throwaway models


----------



## Bradeno (Dec 12, 2012)

Is the C12LSH from their solid manufacturing days or since the move to Taiwan? What about the C12FDH?

Thanks!


----------



## bpm (Feb 8, 2011)

Bradeno said:


> BPM,
> 
> What blade do you use on it or recommend for the best cut for this crown? Do you know anything about the Makita White/Black 100 tooth or the 80 tooth Bosch Daredevil?
> 
> Thanks


I don't have any experience with the Makita or the Bosch blades, but I've had good luck with Freud or Freud Diablo blades. The Forrest blades seem to be a step above, but they tend to be quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

that saw came out about 8 years ago roughly.. just before the switch to taiwan manufacturing.. im pretty sure they did it to cut production costs in order to stay competitive with dewalt and milwaukee which both started using overseas manufacturing.. unfortunately all these companies have seen a majore decrease in quality control.

ive stuck with bosch and makita however im finding more bosch gear is going down in quality


----------



## Bradeno (Dec 12, 2012)

GOT IT!

$250 Out the Door with a 6 month 'we'll fix it' guarantee.

I believe it was steal. I did some cuts; it came with a nice Diablo blade!. Totally smooth; doesn't appear to be any wobble. Brushes are both almost new. A helluva great saw as far as I can tell.

Pawn shop guys figured it didn't have a Bosch or Milwaukee or DeWalt sticker on it, so it wasn't worth much. I wasn't going to tell them any different.

Awesome.

Thanks everyone! The crown should be a breeze. If you have any tips for me, feel free.

Thanks again.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

shoot its even to two inch heels


----------

